# Children are TERRIFYING



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

There's a thread that someone else started _just yesterday_ right here in this sub-forum ( "Need creepy music sung by children...can you help?") If you search though it (and "Halloween Music") you'll find lots of ideas.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

fortinbras79 said:


> And as such, I am making a haunted nursery...and I need ambiance.
> 
> So what is your favorite source for creepy harpsichord chlidren's music type stuff? Maybe with a child's laughter overlayed? Anyone come across anything like this?


No I haven't, but shouldn't be too hard to create one. Is this what your specifically looking for ( your doing a Victorian themed haunted nursery ? ) or you just looking for something to use in your HN ? I have some in a zip file I can send you & see if any of them work for you.......


----------



## fortinbras79 (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks Dark! I'll PM you an email address


----------

